# hydraulic pump for L245



## estodd (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello all,
Well it seems that after all the searching and trial and error that I need a hydraulic pump for my L245.
I see one on ebay that is for a L245H which is the high clearance model.
Is there any reason it would not work on the L245?
Thanks


----------

